

25 years of Turbo Pascal releases (about 20 versions from 1 to now) - davo11
http://blogs.codegear.com/davidi/2008/11/17/39142

======
ruslan
Somehow I thought that Pascal is long time dead.

> Delphi 2009 - August 29, 2008 - Generics, Anonymous Methods, Ribbon
> Controls, UniCode VCL/RTL/String type, DataSnap 2009

